# Considering Donating..



## Boss Mare (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a Miniature Horse (or two) and Quarter-type pony I am looking to donate / give away. I feel as if they have a cause.. a loving child? Someone with special needs? etc..

I don't want to sell these horses, I want nothing for them. Just a piece of mind they are loved, safe, happy and healthy.

I am not jumping to get 'rid' of them, I've felt that the right home will find them.

Does anyone have any insight on how to find this type of home for these horses?

I work full time, I am building a house. My horses are my number 1, without a doubt. I feel as if I need to cut back, in time.. for their sake..


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 14, 2008)

Have to talked to your local clubs? They may know of a child wanting a horse to show, or to just have as a pet. I hope you find what your looking for, I know it is a tuff decision and the right home makes it a little easier.

Best wishes,


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, if only we were'nt so far away......


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 14, 2008)

Boss Mare check with the AMHR office - they have a youth program and there are a lot of people who takefextra kids with them and they need extra horses. 2 years ago I got a call, a local lady was in charge of the local chapter of youth - she had 12 kids tagging along with her and only 5 horses. I pulled a mare out of the pasture that had been shown and lent her to them. They clipped her and bathed her the night before the show and the next day 3 kids shared that mare. And she did just fine by them for their first show. Stood like she used to and was very patient with the kids. They even took her in the jumping classes, DQ'd but she did what she was asked of her.

So check into it! 4h CLUB NEAR YOU, THEY ARE BIG INTO Minis!


----------



## bevann (Jan 14, 2008)

You might consider a therapy group that uses Minis.I have donated 3 to Hearts and Hooves in TX and am very pleased.I visited to make sure about the program and the new home.The group also has different locations in the US.the personality of the horse must be calm and very tolerant.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 19, 2008)

Michelle, I applaud you for being pro-active. I found myself in a similar situation with a filly that was born here. I ended up giving this filly away to a young lady who resides very close to me. Take your time, as you said, the perfect person will end up crossing paths with you. I know, I found the PERFECT home for Allie




. A happy ending and beginning all around!


----------

